# nForce 2 modules + Kernel 2.6

## prot

Hi,

I'm playing around with the linux-2.6.0-test4 kernel and I'm having trouble emergeing  the "nvnet" and "nvaudio" modules (the ebuilds are "nforce-net" and "nforce-audio").

My guess is that these ebuild have not been updated with 2.6 support, as the latest nvidia-kernel ebuild is. 

When I try to emerge, it seems the sources expect the linux-2.4 headers, so I get loads of errors. 

Can anyone give me a workaround how to manually instal and/or patch these modules? 

Thanx, 

Prot

----------

## Zwitterion

I have this problem also.

```

/usr/src/linux/include/asm/hw_irq.h:32: error: `NR_IRQS' undeclared here (not in a function)

make[1]: *** [nvhw.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/nforce-audio-1.0.0261/work/nforce/nvaudio'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 

!!! ERROR: media-sound/nforce-audio-1.0.0261 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 25, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

```

----------

## Stu L Tissimus

Double post.

----------

## Stu L Tissimus

Triple Post.

----------

## Stu L Tissimus

Well, for one thing, you can use the Intel ICH sound instead of nvaudio, It's built into the kernel, and it actually performs better than nvaudio.

----------

## trajedi

Stu i have the same mobo as you you must be using a pci card instead of the onboard correct.?

----------

## paulisdead

You need a patch to get the nvnet driver to work on 2.6 correctly.  I can't remember where I got it, somewhere on the nvnews forums I think.  I've uploaded to my webspace my ISP gives me if you want the patched driver

http://home.earthlink.net/~paulsdead/nvnet.tar.gz

If you have an nvidia video card, and need the patched driver, it's here http://www.minion.de/

With the nvnet module, under most of the 2.6 kernels, it would only work if I specifically insmod'ed it with the entire path name.  Seems to lload normally at boot with the test7 kernel, though.  At least that's how it's been for me.

----------

## cato`

The nvnet patch

----------

## jabbanoobiedoo

 *trajedi wrote:*   

> Stu i have the same mobo as you you must be using a pci card instead of the onboard correct.?

 

trajedi: there is no onboard graphics on the 8RDA+, you must be talking about the 8RGA+, nevertheless, onboard graphics can also be turned off on the RGA+ and the AGP-Port can be used...

----------

## jay

The patch can be applied, but compiling for 2.6-test6 breaks with undeclared IRQ interrupts. What kernel are you using?

----------

## blueworm

nvnet driver + patch has worked on all 2.6.0test kernels so far. 

For more complete help read this thread http://www.nforcershq.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=24127

----------

## trajedi

 *jabbanoobiedoo wrote:*   

>  *trajedi wrote:*   Stu i have the same mobo as you you must be using a pci card instead of the onboard correct.? 
> 
> trajedi: there is no onboard graphics on the 8RDA+, you must be talking about the 8RGA+, nevertheless, onboard graphics can also be turned off on the RGA+ and the AGP-Port can be used...

 

whoops i ment nic.. =\

----------

## felldown

I had the same issue with the patch not working as someone else on this thread.

After examining the logs and the Makefile, I determined that my problem was that the Makefile was improperly determining the include path for gcc.

It's slightly hackish, but I found that symlinking linux-2.6.0 to whatever your kernel sources are fixed the problem.

----------

## stephenv

what does 

"symlinking linux-2.6.0 to whatever your kernel sources are"

Mean exactly???

I 

thought my kernel sources were at /usr/src/linux-2.6.0-test9... and welll....they are linked to /usr/src/linux

I still am getting compile errors when using the patch... and no compile errors when not using the patch... 

either way I took someones advice and am trying 2.6 but cannot get nvnet working. I could sure use some help here.

----------

## felldown

For the compile errors I seemed to be getting, creating a new symlink that pointed /usr/src/linux-2.6.0 to wherever my kernel sources are (say /usr/src/linux-2.6.0-test9) seemed to allow the sources to compile. Not positive why, but I suspect the patched Makefile isn't perfect or my system has funny quirks that I am not aware of.

----------

